# Milan, tutto vero, ci sono gli arabi, le ultime



## Willy Wonka (14 Novembre 2018)

Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.

*Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club. 

Come detto Elliott non commenta queste indiscrezioni, ma bisogna dare un valore economico, di mercato, al club rossonero. E poi bisogna sviluppare il marchio sui mercati internazionali. Quindi serve più un partner industriale che un socio di minoranza. Ma Elliott (che ha stimato che il Milan costa circa 100 mln l'anno) non ha intenzione di vendere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.

**La Repubblica: Elliott cerca un nuovo socio che possa mettere soldi in modo da fare (Uefa permettendo) una grande campagna acquisti per ridurre il prima possibile il gap con la Juventus. Il fondo cerca un nuovo partner che sia già presente nel mondo dello sport e dell'intrattenimento, in modo che possa dare una mano con sponsor, marketing, diritti tv. E cedendo delle quote, verrà fissato un valore di mercato per il club rossonero. Ad esempio, se Elliott cederà il 25% del Milan a 150 mln, significherà che il valore del club sarà di 600 milioni. In attesa che i ricavi crescano. Unicredit sta lavorando al dossier nuovo socio.*


----------



## Casnop (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola domani, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Un club ripulito da debiti finanziari consolidati, e sulla strada dello sviluppo industriale, vedremo se sostenuto da uno stadio di proprietà, è un club appetibile per quota di minoranza da un investitore istituzionale, specie se interessato sul piano industriale, a livello commerciale, o di sponsorship, o immobiliare. L'azionista totalitario, d'altra parte, che ha investito moderatamente per rilevare la quota, e che dunque non ha necessità di mantenere inalterata quella capitalizzazione per ritornare il proprio investimento, può avere interesse a cedere quote non di controllo del capitale per sostenere gli investimenti senza indebitarsi, o conferire propri mezzi, laddove il regime del Fair Play Finanziario lo escludesse, o imponesse a tal fine esclusivamente il cedere forzatamente giocatori. Ecco allora che un matrimonio di affari è possibile. Conterà ovviamente il prezzo, e quanto e come il nuovo socio intenderà incidere sul piano dello sviluppo industriale. Il Milan è un club con un fatturato tuttora risibile rispetto alla sua effettiva capacità di mercato, ha una patrimonializzazione inferiore a quella di molti suoi competitori (ed il discorso stadio qui ritorna ossessivamente), non ha una rosa di giocatori che gli consenta di contare stabilmente sulle importanti risorse provenienti dalle coppe europee, ha rilevanti margini di crescita commerciale. Occorrono dunque investimenti produttivi, che possono ora rendere senza la zavorra del debito finanziario, ormai dissolto. Vedremo se in questo mutato scenario, incomparabilmente diverso rispetto a quello di soli quattro mesi fa, dal mercato arriveranno segnali di attenzione. Conterà anche la reputazione del nuovo management, ed il nome di Gazidis, sviluppo e conti in ordine, è una garanzia per i nuovi investitori. Se son rose, eccetera.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola domani, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Americani e arabi vanno a braccetto, non mi sorprenderebbe.


----------



## Roccoro (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola domani, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Gli unici a non essere nel mondo del calcio sono i sauditi...se mai dovessero essere loro (e secondo me lo sono) aspettiamoci qualcosa intorno al 16 gennnaio


----------



## Aron (14 Novembre 2018)

Chi ora prendesse la minoranza, lo farebbe solo per rilevare la maggioranza.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Un club ripulito da debiti finanziari consolidati, e sulla strada dello sviluppo industriale, vedremo se sostenuto da uno stadio di proprietà, è un club appetibile per quota di minoranza da un investitore istituzionale, specie se interessato sul piano industriale, a livello commerciale, o di sponsorship, o immobiliare. L'azionista totalitario, d'altra parte, che ha investito moderatamente per rilevare la quota, e che dunque non ha necessità di mantenere inalterata quella capitalizzazione per ritornare il proprio investimento, può avere interesse a cedere quote non di controllo del capitale per sostenere gli investimenti senza indebitarsi, o conferire propri mezzi, laddove il regime del Fair Play Finanziario lo escludesse, o imponesse a tal fine esclusivamente il cedere forzatamente giocatori. Ecco allora che un matrimonio di affari è possibile. Conterà ovviamente il prezzo, e quanto e come il nuovo socio intenderà incidere sul piano dello sviluppo industriale. Il Milan è un club con un fatturato tuttora risibile rispetto alla sua effettiva capacità di mercato, ha una patrimonializzazione inferiore a quella di molti suoi competitori (ed il discorso stadio qui ritorna ossessivamente), non ha una rosa di giocatori che gli consenta di contare stabilmente sulle importanti risorse provenienti dalle coppe europee, ha rilevanti margini di crescita commerciale. Occorrono dunque investimenti produttivi, che possono ora rendere senza la zavorra del debito finanziario, ormai dissolto. Vedremo se in questo mutato scenario, incomparabilmente diverso rispetto a quello di soli quattro mesi fa, dal mercato arriveranno segnali di attenzione. Conterà anche la reputazione del nuovo management, ed il nome di Gazidis, sviluppo e conti in ordine, è una garanzia per i nuovi investitori. Se son rose, eccetera.


 [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], mi stai davvero simpaticissimo, hai un linguaggio forbitissimo e mi piace il tuo eterno ottimismo: ma scrivevi le stesse cose con i cinesi.

Io ti capisco, ma non tutti sono "duri" mentalmente, alcuni poi ci credono davvero quando scrivi cosi ben spiegate e super ottimista.


----------



## Casnop (14 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], mi stai davvero simpaticissimo, hai un linguaggio forbitissimo e mi piace il tuo eterno ottimismo: ma scrivevi le stesse cose con i cinesi.
> 
> Io ti capisco, ma non tutti sono "duri" mentalmente, alcuni poi ci credono davvero quando scrivi cosi ben spiegate e super ottimista.


Trecentottantamilioni di euro in meno di debito sulla posizione finanziaria di controllante e controllata, la differenza, segnalata, rispetto a quattro mesi fa, è tutta qui. Le strategie finanziarie di investimento in un corporate sono sempre le stesse, si tratti di cinesi, americani, arabi, o venusiani con tre occhi, stiamo parlando di aria fritta. Contano i numeri dell'affare, quelli che Elliott ora vende sono leggermente diversi rispetto a Mr. Li. Vedremo se vorrà vendere, e soprattutto cosa c'è dentro il pacco.


----------



## sunburn (14 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], mi stai davvero simpaticissimo, hai un linguaggio forbitissimo e mi piace il tuo eterno ottimismo: ma scrivevi le stesse cose con i cinesi.
> 
> Io ti capisco, ma non tutti sono "duri" mentalmente, alcuni poi ci credono davvero quando scrivi cosi ben spiegate e super ottimista.


Mi sembra difficile che qualcuno possa crederci. Ormai il copione è lo stesso da ben prima che Fininvest decidesse di vederci. Questo caso non fa eccezione: fino a due giorni fa nessuno parlava di cessione di quote, salta fuori un articolo che parla di cessione e ora tutti i quotidiani pubblicano presunti dettagli sull'operazione. Gli elementi poi sono sempre gli stessi: quota del 25-30%(mai un po' di più, mai un po' di meno), investitori che nell'immaginario collettivo sono ricchi e differenza di valutazione tra chi vorrebbe vendere e chi vorrebbe acquistare. 
Se trovassi una lampada col genio, uno dei miei tre desideri sarebbe conoscere le fonti dei giornalisti sportivi...


----------



## Casnop (14 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra difficile che qualcuno possa crederci. Ormai il copione è lo stesso da ben prima che Fininvest decidesse di vederci. Questo caso non fa eccezione: fino a due giorni fa nessuno parlava di cessione di quote, salta fuori un articolo che parla di cessione e ora tutti i quotidiani pubblicano presunti dettagli sull'operazione. Gli elementi poi sono sempre gli stessi: quota del 25-30%(mai un po' di più, mai un po' di meno), investitori che nell'immaginario collettivo sono ricchi e differenza di valutazione tra chi vorrebbe vendere e chi vorrebbe acquistare.
> Se trovassi una lampada col genio, uno dei miei tre desideri sarebbe conoscere le fonti dei giornalisti sportivi...


Convengo, l'impressione di una boutade è forte, tempi non maturi per una operazione vantaggiosa, troppi elementi incerti. Commentiamo quel che passa il convento. Ripetiamo, le strategie sono le stesse, cambiano i dati dell'affare, ed i tempi. Elliott non ha scadenze impellenti, quelle che aveva, ad esempio, Li.


----------



## sunburn (14 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Convengo, l'impressione di una boutade è forte, tempi non maturi per una operazione vantaggiosa, troppi elementi incerti. Commentiamo quel che passa il convento. Ripetiamo, le strategie sono le stesse, cambiano i dati dell'affare, ed i tempi. Elliott non ha scadenze impellenti, quelle che aveva, ad esempio, Li.


La mia sensazione è che quelli che hai correttamente definito "matrimoni d'affari" ci saranno solo successivamente a un'eventuale quotazione in borsa. Prima di allora penso che ci potranno essere partnership commerciali, ma senza modifiche della composizione dei soci.


----------



## Casnop (14 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La mia sensazione è che quelli che hai correttamente definito "matrimoni d'affari" ci saranno solo successivamente a un'eventuale quotazione in borsa. Prima di allora penso che ci potranno essere partnership commerciali, ma senza modifiche della composizione dei soci.


La logica, ed il legittimo obiettivo di lucro, dicono questo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Sarà un fondo, ormai il Milan è diventato oggetto di speculazione. Elliott in primis.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2018)

*Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club. 

Come detto Elliott non commenta queste indiscrezioni, ma bisogna dare un valore economico, di mercato, al club rossonero. E poi bisogna sviluppare il marchio sui mercati internazionali. Quindi serve più un partner industriale che un socio di minoranza. Ma Elliott (che ha stimato che il Milan costa circa 100 mln l'anno) non ha intenzione di vendere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.*


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> ...



.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Trecentottantamilioni di euro in meno di debito sulla posizione finanziaria di controllante e controllata, la differenza, segnalata, rispetto a quattro mesi fa, è tutta qui. Le strategie finanziarie di investimento in un corporate sono sempre le stesse, si tratti di cinesi, americani, arabi, o venusiani con tre occhi, stiamo parlando di aria fritta. Contano i numeri dell'affare, quelli che Elliott ora vende sono leggermente diversi rispetto a Mr. Li. Vedremo se vorrà vendere, e soprattutto cosa c'è dentro il pacco.





Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> 
> Come detto Elliott non commenta queste indiscrezioni, ma bisogna dare un valore economico, di mercato, al club rossonero. E poi bisogna sviluppare il marchio sui mercati internazionali. Quindi serve più un partner industriale che un socio di minoranza. Ma Elliott (che ha stimato che il Milan costa circa 100 mln l'anno) non ha intenzione di vendere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.*



Ecco Elio, visto che valuti i Milan in 100 milioni annuali di costo mantenimento, portaci in CL

Guarda caso sono giusto 100 milioni all'anno di introiti.


----------



## Aron (14 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> 
> Come detto Elliott non commenta queste indiscrezioni, ma bisogna dare un valore economico, di mercato, al club rossonero. E poi bisogna sviluppare il marchio sui mercati internazionali. Quindi serve più un partner industriale che un socio di minoranza. Ma Elliott (che ha stimato che il Milan costa circa 100 mln l'anno) non ha intenzione di vendere il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.*



Se questi arabi vengono per prendere solo la minoranza, allora si tratta di un altro circo alla Mr Bee.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2018)

*La Repubblica: Elliott cerca un nuovo socio che possa mettere soldi in modo da fare (Uefa permettendo) una grande campagna acquisti per ridurre il prima possibile il gap con la Juventus. Il fondo cerca un nuovo partner che sia già presente nel mondo dello sport e dell'intrattenimento, in modo che possa dare una mano con sponsor, marketing, diritti tv. E cedendo delle quote, verrà fissato un valore di mercato per il club rossonero. Ad esempio, se Elliott cederà il 25% del Milan a 150 mln, significherà che il valore del club sarà di 600 milioni. In attesa che i ricavi crescano. Unicredit sta lavorando al dossier nuovo socio.*


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (14 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Elliott cerca un nuovo socio che possa mettere soldi in modo da fare (Uefa permettendo) una grande campagna acquisti per ridurre il prima possibile il gap con la Juventus. Il fondo cerca un nuovo partner che sia già presente nel mondo dello sport e dell'intrattenimento, in modo che possa dare una mano con sponsor, marketing, diritti tv. E cedendo delle quote, verrà fissato un valore di mercato per il club rossonero. Ad esempio, se Elliott cederà il 25% del Milan a 150 mln, significherà che il valore del club sarà di 600 milioni. In attesa che i ricavi crescano. Unicredit sta lavorando al dossier nuovo socio.*




Chi glieli dà 600 milioni?


----------



## bmb (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> ...



Poi comprano FCA e la Juve diventa una squadra satellite.


----------



## Wetter (14 Novembre 2018)

Con la fortuna che abbiamo prenderemo gli unici Arabi squattrinati presenti sul pianeta


----------



## EmmePi (14 Novembre 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Con la fortuna che abbiamo prenderemo gli unici Arabi squattrinati presenti sul pianeta



Yongong Allah?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2018)

"Il Milan kostahhhh! Non vogliamo metterci i soldi, quindi cerchiamo un fesso che li metta al posto nostro". Giochino già visto e rivisto.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> ...



Gli arabi sono sempre ben accetti, soprattutto in minoranza cosi con Elliott che vigila dall'alto sono più tranquillo.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Yongong Allah?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> ...



"Il Milan mi costa 100 milioni l'anno, non posso competere con i petrolieri, un socio sarebbe ben accetto" cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2018)

C'è molto fermento in casa Elliot, ieri hanno dato una spallata alla TIM e oggi ( presa per vera la notizia ) stanno muovendo passi in avanti per il partner nel Milan. 

Chi scrive di " Elliot fa questo e quello per mancanza di soldi " non ha capito l'operazione del fondo USA. L'alleggerire i costi con una partecipazione in minoranza ad un nuovo socio è un operazione in ottica di forte sviluppo del brand ( l'eventuale scelta di un partner Arabo non è un caso ) .

Se e ripeto se questi si mettono in testa di fare le cose bene ci sarà da divertirsi ma tutto parte sempre dalle sponsorizzazioni. Senza quelle non c'è liquidità da "spendere" in fase di mercato quindi il problema con il Fpf torna sempre.


----------



## Black (14 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Yongong Allah?





bellissima questa!


----------



## Black (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> ...



io non so se queste notizie siano vere o no. Però quando Repubblica parla di nuovo socio per fare una grande campagna acquisti (Uefa permettendo) mi sembra poco sensato. Se cercano un nuovo socio per avere liquidità da spendere sul mercato mi sembra ovvio che se ne fregano del FPF, altrimenti che senso avrebbe avere un nuovo socio e poi non poter spendere a piacimento?

bah vedremo.... comunque non penso sia un caso che queste notizie escano durante l'inutile pausa per le nazionali


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> ...



No Al Maktoum, no party.


----------



## Raryof (14 Novembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> io non so se queste notizie siano vere o no. Però quando Repubblica parla di nuovo socio per fare una grande campagna acquisti (Uefa permettendo) mi sembra poco sensato. Se cercano un nuovo socio per avere liquidità da spendere sul mercato mi sembra ovvio che se ne fregano del FPF, altrimenti che senso avrebbe avere un nuovo socio e poi non poter spendere a piacimento?
> 
> bah vedremo.... comunque non penso sia un caso che queste notizie escano durante l'inutile pausa per le nazionali



Per me è solo da capire se questi arabi siano un pezzo grosso che entra, prende il 25% e vede il proprio investimento fruttare al massimo con la crescita del fatturato e quant'altro.
Elliott può anche fare questo discorso, ci sono dei costi di gestione che il proprietario di un club come il Milan non dovrebbe mai coprire di tasca propria perché si coprirebbero tranquillamente entrando nelle prime 4, questo fa a botte con il fpf che porta a fare parecchi ragionamenti prima di fare qualsiasi operazione di mercato, se Elliott pensa che sgravarsi di 100 mln di spesa annui e quasi "superflui" sia il trampolino di lancio per espandere davvero il brand (investendo sulla squadra) allora perfetto, possono sviluppare il brand, far entrare gli arabi, andare in Arabia a giocare la supercoppa e comprare gente tosta da subito per colmare il gap.
Questi arabi possono quindi decidere di prendere un 25% delle quote del Milan in attesa che questo 25% diventi un 50% con la sola entrata in Champions, c'è solo da capire il ruolo che potrebbero avere tra qualche anno perché se il Milan comincia a fatturare cifre importanti non varrà più 650-700 mln ma molto di più, il guadagno è di tutti.
Io rimango piuttosto tranquillo, questi stanno lavorando per arrivare ad una valutazione di oltre 1 miliardo, arrivati a quella valutazione non ci sono più Li che tengano, o sultani poveri, arriverà gente tosta (sempre che quella non entri già ora per conto di chissà chi) oppure rimarrà Gordon che ci terrà a certi livelli di autogestione e autofinanziamento, questo non possiamo saperlo.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Novembre 2018)

Magari gli arabi: Al Maktoum?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Novembre 2018)

Non capisco perché ci si spaventa se Elliot vuole fare entrare un socio di minoranza..
Il business Plan di Elliot è oramai alla luce del sole.. portare il Milan nell' arco di cinque anni a valere un miliardo e poi rivenderlo. E se questi si mettono nella testa qualcosa, lo portano a compimento. Il socio di minoranza sarà , per tutto ciò che ho detto sopra, un socio di altissimo valore.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Novembre 2018)

Ogni anno le solite storie, ormai il Milan è famoso solo per questi teatrini, che pena.


----------



## Goro (14 Novembre 2018)

Questa volta non voglio saperne niente, sennò non riuscirò più a tifare


----------



## 7vinte (14 Novembre 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ci si spaventa se Elliot vuole fare entrare un socio di minoranza..
> Il business Plan di Elliot è oramai alla luce del sole.. portare il Milan nell' arco di cinque anni a valere un miliardo e poi rivenderlo. E se questi si mettono nella testa qualcosa, lo portano a compimento. Il socio di minoranza sarà , per tutto ciò che ho detto sopra, un socio di altissimo valore.



Avessimo vinto con la Juve i commenti sarebbero stati positivi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Novembre 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ci si spaventa se Elliot vuole fare entrare un socio di minoranza..
> Il business Plan di Elliot è oramai alla luce del sole.. portare il Milan nell' arco di cinque anni a valere un miliardo e poi rivenderlo. E se questi si mettono nella testa qualcosa, lo portano a compimento. Il socio di minoranza sarà , per tutto ciò che ho detto sopra, un socio di altissimo valore.



.


----------



## Aron (14 Novembre 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ci si spaventa se Elliot vuole fare entrare un socio di minoranza..
> Il business Plan di Elliot è oramai alla luce del sole.. portare il Milan nell' arco di cinque anni a valere un miliardo e poi rivenderlo. E se questi si mettono nella testa qualcosa, lo portano a compimento. Il socio di minoranza sarà , per tutto ciò che ho detto sopra, un socio di altissimo valore.



Un socio di minoranza può entrare solo per uno di questi due motivi:

1) rilevare la maggioranza in tempi relativamente brevi
2) trarre degli utili (che per il Milan non esisteranno per almeno tre anni)

Quindi l'unica ragione valida resta quella dell'acquisizione delle quote di maggioranza. In qualsiasi altro caso sarebbe l'ennesimo teatrino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Avessimo vinto con la Juve i commenti sarebbero stati positivi...



esatto


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2018)

Anche se solo per una quota di minoranza bisogna comunque trovare un socio forte, uno di quelli che magari diventa proprio il dopo Elliot.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Novembre 2018)

Gli unici arabi che potrebbero volerci sono Pio e Amedeo travestiti da arabi appunto.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Gli unici arabi che potrebbero volerci sono Pio e Amedeo travestiti da arabi appunto.



Ormai si parla da un decennio di arabi al Milan..ma la verità è che un club che non produce utili, senza uno stadio di proprietà, con un valore di 700-800mln di euro, con una rosa con modesti valori tecnici ed ubicata in Italia dove si sa la tassazione è mostruosa non attira facilmente un investitore, può attirare solo un pazzo.

Elliot ora ha il durissimo compito di aumentare il fatturato per far si che produciamo utili e non debiti, darci uno stadio di proprietà e rendere il valore della rosa adeguato al nome Milan, allora e solo allora sono convinto ci sarà la fila di investitori dietro ad un brand del genere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ormai si parla da un decennio di arabi al Milan..ma la verità è che un club che non produce utili, senza uno stadio di proprietà, con un valore di 700-800mln di euro, con una rosa con modesti valori tecnici ed ubicata in Italia dove si sa la tassazione è mostruosa non attira facilmente un investitore, può attirare solo un pazzo.
> 
> Elliot ora ha il durissimo compito di aumentare il fatturato per far si che produciamo utili e non debiti, darci uno stadio di proprietà e rendere il valore della rosa adeguato al nome Milan, allora e solo allora sono convinto ci sarà la fila di investitori dietro ad un brand del genere.



Che utili producevano il PSG, il City, il Malaga o squadracce simili prima dell'avvento degli arabi?


----------



## 7vinte (14 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che utili producevano il PSG, il City, il Malaga o squadracce simili prima dell'avvento degli arabi?



Esatto. E contavano 100 volte meno del Milan


----------



## Aron (14 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che utili producevano il PSG, il City, il Malaga o squadracce simili prima dell'avvento degli arabi?



In quei club gli arabi hanno preso la maggioranza


----------



## Giek (14 Novembre 2018)

Venghino, siore e siori, venghino!
Il circo acMilan è aperto 365 giorni all’anno, 24 ore al giorno!


----------



## 7vinte (14 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> In quei club gli arabi hanno preso la maggioranza



Elliot venderà tra 5-6 anni. Gli arabi prendono una quota a salire


----------



## 7vinte (14 Novembre 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Venghino, siore e siori, venghino!
> Il circo acMilan è aperto 365 giorni all’anno, 24 ore al giorno!



Ma scusa?! Aspetta prima di giudicare


----------



## __king george__ (14 Novembre 2018)

adesso usciranno i soliti 30 nomi grossi che poi si ridurranno al solito Al Poverum...


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> ...



e puntualmente la maggior parte ci ricasca. C'è poco da fare.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Novembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> adesso usciranno i soliti 30 nomi grossi che poi si ridurranno al solito Al Poverum...



Ottimismo. Ora ci sono persone serie alla guida del milan !


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che utili producevano il PSG, il City, il Malaga o squadracce simili prima dell'avvento degli arabi?



infatti chi ha soldi a palate non compra squadre per farne altri ma solo per piacere personale. Vi stanno prendendo in giro per l'ennesima volta, e puntualmente vi fate abbindolare.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e puntualmente la maggior parte ci ricasca. C'è poco da fare.



Aspetta per giudicare. Se fosse Al Maktoum o Bin Salman ti lamenteresti?


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Aspetta per giudicare. Se fosse Al Maktoum o Bin Salman ti lamenteresti?



ancora. Se fosse Al Maktoum (magari) non prenderebbe il 25% ma il 100% del Milan, e soprattutto nessuno sano di mente da una valutazione del Milan di 700 mln. Ma continuate pure a credere agli asini che volano. No problem.


----------



## koti (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> ...



C'è la pausa per le nazionali, di qualcosa devono parlare.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ancora. Se fosse Al Maktoum (magari) non prenderebbe il 25% ma il 100% del Milan, e soprattutto nessuno sano di mente da una valutazione del Milan di 700 mln. Ma continuate pure a credere agli asini che volano. No problem.


Beh, la quota potrebbe essere a salire. E poi, il prezzo lo stanno facendo i giornali, non Eliiot. Fiducia!!


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Beh, la quota potrebbe essere a salire. E poi, il prezzo lo stanno facendo i giornali, non Eliiot. Fiducia!!



lol. E niente lasciamo perdere dai.  stessi discorsi che leggevo dai chinaboys.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lol. E niente lasciamo perdere dai.  stessi discorsi che leggevo dai chinaboys.



Beh, Elliot ha un nome ed una reputazione diversa da Li


----------



## James45 (14 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lol. E niente lasciamo perdere dai.  stessi discorsi che leggevo dai chinaboys.



Io ci vado coi piedi di piombo.
Dopo la scottata dei cinesi ho deciso di giudicare solo i fatti.
Le voci "prima" me le lascio scorrere addosso.
Ho già abbastanza problemi a veder perdere sempre le partite che contano e che potrebbero darmi un po' di morale.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Beh, Elliot ha un nome ed una reputazione diversa da Li



questo è ovvio, ma sarebbe anche da valutare la struttura dell'operazion-Elliott. Ma come ho scritto prima, lasciamo perdere, discuteremo quando ci saranno notizie molto più concrete.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Novembre 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Io ci vado coi piedi di piombo.
> Dopo la scottata dei cinesi ho deciso di giudicare solo i fatti.
> Le voci "prima" me le lascio scorrere addosso.
> Ho già abbastanza problemi a veder perdere sempre le partite che contano e che potrebbero darmi un po' di morale.



 decisione saggia.


----------



## First93 (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> ...



Come si fa ad essere ottimisti dopo tutta la tiritela del closing? Io finchè non vedo non credo! Ogni volta che si parla della cessione del milan, mi viene in mente il trio Li, Fassone e Mirabelli... brividi!


----------



## malos (14 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato nella prima pagina di Tuttosport, in edicola oggi, mercoledì 14 Novembre 2018, è tutto vero: gli arabi vogliono entrare nel Milan.
> A Elliott sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta per rilevare il 25% del club.
> 
> *Tuttosport: si tratterebbe di due soggetti arabi già in passato interessati al club rossonero. Tramontate le piste russe che ritengono troppo elevata la valutazione del club rossonero da parte di Elliott (che non conferma queste indiscrezioni) per 25-30% del club.
> ...



La società più venduta al mondo lol.
Le pause nazionali fanno solo danni.


----------



## nybreath (14 Novembre 2018)

speravo fosse finito questo teatrino...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che utili producevano il PSG, il City, il Malaga o squadracce simili prima dell'avvento degli arabi?



Le hanno pagate pochissimo però, non certo 700 mln...e come dice Jino la tassazione in quei paesi è inferiore alla nostra.


----------



## Raryof (14 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Beh, la quota potrebbe essere a salire. E poi, il prezzo lo stanno facendo i giornali, non Eliiot. Fiducia!!



Vero, se Elliott trova qualcuno disposto a prendere il 25% e a valutare il Milan la cifra che "pensa" Elliott, cioè 700 mln (500 reali per me) allora buon per loro.
Vuol dire che quella è la base da cui può partire per aumentare il fatturato e il valore del club, è un po' come gonfiare la cifra sapendo però che l'obbiettivo non è vendere subito ma solo dopo aver certificato quel valore e quello che si aggiungerà dopo aver investito pesantemente e bene.
Lo ha fatto anche Berlusconi ma solo per ladrarci sopra, quando cercò dei pirloni fake per attirare investitori e allo stesso tempo pompare la valutazione del club in modo da vendere per 200-300 pippi in più del reale valore potenziale del club, sappiamo tutti come... qui però siamo su un altro livello perché DEVE essere così, fine.
Ergo, in parole povere, o investono o possono "chiedere" il prezzo finché vogliono, servono i top, serve la Champions, serve altro oltre i dirigenti fiki, mi spiego?


----------



## Sam (14 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Beh, Elliot ha un nome ed una reputazione diversa da Li



Veramente quando uscì la storia di Yonghong Li spuntarono le cordate con i nomi di TLC, Huarong e Haixia (il famoso governo cinese che voleva il Milan, con tanto di Paolo Berlusconi che faceva finta di non poter confermare) e ricordo benissimo che molti tifosi reagirono alla stessa maniera di come si sta reagendo adesso: probabili business plan, sogni erotici di campioni e sponsor/investitori che faranno la fila per unirsi al Milan ecc.
Ora, non so se ciò che accadde due anni fa è accaduto anche su questo forum, ma in generale la sensazione che si percepisce è la stessa di quella volta.

Quindi andiamo con i piedi di piombo, atteniamoci ai fatti, e lasciamo stare gli ipotetici Al Maktoum che poi puntualmente si scoprono non essere i miliardari promessi, ma dei Al Kebab che comprano il club a debito.



7vinte ha scritto:


> Ottimismo. Ora ci sono persone serie alla guida del milan !


Si è detta la stessa cosa la prima volta che Fassone ha aperto bocca. E sappiamo come è andata a finire.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Novembre 2018)

Chiaro che se uno entra per la minoranza, poi in futuro prende tutto, a maggior ragione se arabi.
Detto questo, comincio anche ad essere un po' stufo di tutti questi anni di soci, quote ecc... che col calcio giocato non c'entrano niente e ci fanno solo stare in apprensione perché fino all'ultimo non sappiamo in che mani finiremo.


----------



## Goro (14 Novembre 2018)

Sam ha scritto:


> Veramente quando uscì la storia di Yonghong Li spuntarono le cordate con i nomi di TLC, Huarong e Haixia (il famoso governo cinese che voleva il Milan, con tanto di Paolo Berlusconi che faceva finta di non poter confermare) e ricordo benissimo che molti tifosi reagirono alla stessa maniera di come si sta reagendo adesso: probabili business plan, sogni erotici di campioni e sponsor/investitori che faranno la fila per unirsi al Milan ecc.
> Ora, non so se ciò che accadde due anni fa è accaduto anche su questo forum, ma in generale la sensazione che si percepisce è la stessa di quella volta.
> 
> Quindi andiamo con i piedi di piombo, atteniamoci ai fatti, e lasciamo stare gli ipotetici Al Maktoum che poi puntualmente si scoprono non essere i miliardari promessi, ma dei Al Kebab che comprano il club a debito.
> ...



E come beffa finale i nomi Moutai, Huarong, Alibaba sono finiti vicino all'Inter grazie a Suning...


----------

